# Did Mineralize Foundation Loose Make you look ashy?



## marielle78 (Apr 3, 2008)

I am tempted to order it but I don't want to bother with it if it makes WOC look dry and ashy like Bare Essentials often can.  How'd it work for you?


----------



## lovely333 (Apr 16, 2008)

Did you order it I want it but was wondering the same thing. No one is talking about it. I know I've seen it at the Saks counter but not at the other MAC counter


----------



## amoona (Apr 16, 2008)

It will look ashy if you get a color that is too light. So far on all the customers I've tried it looks great as long as the color is right. You should go to the counter to try it out first to make sure you'd like the look of it.


----------



## wifey806 (Apr 16, 2008)

I was told by a way too honest mac assoc. that the one for her skintone is way too pink. she's like nc30 or 35. 

I'd buy the dark, but as an nc50 she told me she didn't think i'd like it because just like the pressed mineral powder (msf?) the "dark" makes me look orange.

after seeing them in person, it seems like if you're nw, or like to wear nw's, you'd be happy. i dunno... i'd love to be proven wrong lol


----------



## aziajs (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_I was told by a way too honest mac assoc. that the one for her skintone is way too pink. she's like nc30 or 35. 

I'd buy the dark, but as an nc50 she told me she didn't think i'd like it because just like the pressed mineral powder (msf?) the "dark" makes me look orange.

after seeing them in person, it seems like if you're nw, or like to wear nw's, you'd be happy. i dunno... i'd love to be proven wrong lol



_

 
I think you are right.  I only saw the shades that were in stock at Nordstrom.  I think Medium Dark was the darkest but I'm not sure.  Anyway, I wear NW so it would work for me but I remeber thinking that they were on the pink side.


----------



## MacArtistFauryn (Apr 16, 2008)

I love this powder!!!!!!!!!!!!

It donsn't match me perfectly, so I have to use it sparingly.... I use deep dark and dark.... I layer it over my Tech when I want my skin to really look flawless....


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 17, 2008)

I think the colors run lighter than the current Natural MSF's.  I'm NW45 and Deep Dark in the MSF but Deeper Dark in the Mineralize Foundation.


----------



## d n d (Apr 19, 2008)

I would def test the colors before you buy.  I thought I would be deep dark in the mineralized loose and I actually had to get the deeper dark.  The colors do seem to run a little light (my opinion) considering a lot of people in the forums said the colors were running too dark.  Go figure!


----------



## seymone25 (Apr 20, 2008)

I love love love this foundation.. My skintone is dark dark and I do not get ashy at all.


----------



## neezer (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marielle78* 

 
_I am tempted to order it but I don't want to bother with it if it makes WOC look dry and ashy like Bare Essentials often can. How'd it work for you?_

 
Now i was scared to get this because i thought the same...so i just went to the counter and let them do it to test and see..i have Deeper Dark and i just use it around the outer section of my face and i use a buffer brush to buff it in and it makes my skin look GREATTTTT! i had to grow to love it lol. but i have ecezma in spots on my face and i put it on top and it works well. Basically as long as you are moisturizing your face with the right type of moisturizer, you should be straight.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Apr 21, 2008)

My daughter tried this in dark and she didn't look ashy, but "orange."


----------



## redecouverte (Apr 22, 2008)

This thread is helpful since i am also asking myself the same question
the new foundation seems great


----------



## marielle78 (Apr 24, 2008)

I may go to the counter and try this out.  I wear Medium Deep MSF Natural and I love it.


----------



## wifey806 (Apr 26, 2008)

i'm oily so I got Dark thinking I'd oxidize to a darker color. But d*amn, it runs soo light! If I liked it enough, I'd get another shade darker (at least!) oops! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If i use it as a setting powder, the color is fine though, but that's not what I WANTED. I'm also going to play around to get more coverage. Buffing it on with a 182 dupe gave me the same feel as dusting studio fix on with a powder brush. Kinda like... heavier than a pressed powder, but lighter than studio fix applied with the sponge. Hopefully that makes sense, its 2am...


----------



## Kaycee37 (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm NC-45 and I think
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..I like this foundation. I purchased dark and I use the small buffer brush to apply. Looks good when done. I tested it for about four hours. Didn't need to tighten up with blot powder. But I'm really oily and I'm not sure how this will work for the long haul..or night on the town. I'll keep playing with it and report back!

HTH


----------



## jinxii (May 4, 2008)

any more experiences with this?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 5, 2008)

Not at all! It made my skin look fresh and flawless. I too was a lil apprehensive about it but I am so glad I bought it. It gives a nice medium flawless coverage. Not cakey or ashy at all. Oh and they run a lil darker so make sure you ask the MA for the right shade.


----------



## wifey806 (May 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jinxii* 

 
_any more experiences with this?_

 
I've been trrrrrying to like it. but I'm over it. weak product, even worse packing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<---- that's for the lid that u always _think_ is closed, even after u double check, and then u loose 1/2 of the product to your bathroom mats, sink, clothes... I'd rather just buy Studio fix!!! B2Mac... here comes more plastic!!


----------



## redecouverte (May 5, 2008)

nope it looks great especially paired up with ambering rose blush


----------



## d n d (May 7, 2008)

Did this foundation make anyone else's face itch?  I thought it would be sensitive skin friendly w/o the talc and all but I guess it wasn't made for me.  I did like the look it gave but I couldn't hang with the way my face felt when I wore it.  I had to take it back...


----------



## K_ashanti (May 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_I love love love this foundation.. My skintone is dark dark and I do not get ashy at all._

 

i'm an nw 45 too i been wonder how it looks on are tone i had the pressed powder, i loved it but somebody stole it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ni this i'ma pick this up in stead


----------



## hollyberry84 (May 7, 2008)

*I agree it has a slight hint of orange. I am a NC35 and I were Medium plus. I do love the texture.I have dry skin too. Great for summer. I think they need to keep it but, revamp the colors to match better!*


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 4, 2008)

Has anyone else tried these? I really want to order one since I don't think they are coming out here in Australia, but I'm not sure what colour to get. I'm NW43-45 and usually wear MSF Natural in Dark. There seems to be a bit of a division, some people say they run light and others say they run dark.. I'm confused hehe!

TIA


----------



## stacylynne (Jun 4, 2008)

I use medium i'm a NC 27 & I like it a lot. It gives me that flawless matte look


----------



## sweetface (Jun 4, 2008)

HATED it, neither dark nor deep dark matched my skintone exactly, and my skintone is not that hard to match, I can find a foundation match in pretty much every brand. It looked like it was just sitting on my face, not a look i'm aiming for with foundation


----------



## ohsoshy (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm a NW50 and this runs light on me.


----------



## elongreach (Jun 6, 2008)

A MA tried this out on me when it first came out at Nordies during Heatherette.  I just didn't like it.  I felt super powdery.  She used Medium Deep like I do in my MSF and I probably needed a shade darker since this was the only thing I had on.


----------



## erica_1020 (Jun 10, 2008)

I just bought Dark today...keeps fingers crossed it won't break me out.  I tried Deep Dark but it was a little too dark/orange.  So I bought Dark.  I am NC45/C7 usually.

eta---my DH asked why the outside of my face looked gray.  we just bought a new house with a lot of natural light.  It was the loose msf in dark.  I took it back waited a week and now will try deep dark


----------



## erica_1020 (Jun 27, 2008)

any more thoughts on this product


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 27, 2008)

I tried it all over my face for the first time since buying it.  It was muddy looking so I returned it. So yeah, not a fan.


----------



## Flutterflyy (Jul 12, 2008)

I bought Deep Dark, and when the MA tested it on me it was a little dark and "muddy" as well. I haven't opened it yet, but I'm thinknig of exchanging it for Dark. I'm an NC50 in general. What do you guys think?


----------



## prettysecrets (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm surprised by the not so great reviews.

I am in LOVE with this stuff. I use Deep Dark and I think it's perfect! 

Not to heavy and just enough coverage to make my skin look flawless.

I just ordered the new view MSF since I was running low. 

I couldn't pass up the chance to get two for one basically ( MSF natural and shimmer)


----------



## fabbygurl21 (Jul 14, 2008)

I just bought this foundation today and I love it. I wear Deep Dark in the Studio Mist Foundation and NW 50 in the Select pressed powder. I bought the Mineral Foundation in Deep Dark. It looks great especially with my new blush Sweet as Cocoa. I love it


----------



## Kaycee37 (Jul 14, 2008)

Okay I'm reporting back ...
I purchased the foundation in Dark, and felt it was a little too "golden/orange". I then purchased a med-dark and mixed them not equally but just enough to lose that too golden/orange tone. The results are great!
I like this foundation, I apply it with my buffer brush after applying my concealer. The results are great...but you have too make sure you don't apply it too heavy. Or else...drag show here I come!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



HTH!
NC-45


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 6, 2008)

Honestly, I'm upset with mineral makeup. Cuz no matter which brand I try, the shade that's for me looks WAAAAAAAAAAAY too ashy. And the ones that look half decent are darker than my neck... I pretty much give up on it. Until they start being serious about the blends I'm gonna look, but I'm not buying any.

hmmph! lol


----------



## thatgrlispoison (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes but most powder foundations make me look ashy no matter what the shade. It just doesn't work for my skin type.


----------



## neonbright (Jan 17, 2009)

It makes me look orange, so I use Mary Kay Pressed Mineral Powder, with a spay of Fix+ at the end and blend and I look dewy.


----------



## MAHALO (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm a NW43 ... no problem with the Mineralized loose in Dark or the Mineralized Satin Finish in NW43. Because my skin is normal/slightly dry in the cooler weather, I'm wearing the satin finish more now. I'll probably trend more towards powders during hot, sticky, humid weather.


----------



## MakeupAmore (Jan 18, 2009)

I love this foundation! I'm a NW47/50. I use the Deep Dark in this foundation and yes it does make me look ashy, but the key for me was the 187 and one of those water spritzers like Fix+.

I've used a kabuki like the 181 or 182 and I didn't get the same flawless natural look like I do using the 187. I also spritz my face with Sephora's radiance mist before I apply the mineralize foundation and after. because it's minerals the water just helps make it more blendable and it seems to match my skintone (almost exactly) better.  My sister is a few shades lighter than me like an NW 45 and she uses deep dark also. Using this method for applying it works perfect for her as well. Her skin looks flawless. 

Some people also spritz their brush brush instead of their face. It's really just about what works for you.  There's no way I can use it dry, and if you haven't yet try using some H2O.


----------

